# Obsessive butt-licking - help



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Neutering would probably help. 

Until then I would keep him on leash.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

Good luck figuring this out. We haven't experienced it—except once, the in the dog park recently, he keep after a spayed female and just wouldn't leave her alone, his nose on her butt. "Hounding" her, really. No explanation. We had to leave. I don't know if it's related, but once in a great while Arthur will take a bite from a pile of dog poop. Seldom, even though it's always around. I don't know why he goes for the ones he does. I'm suspecting the attractive butt smell and attractive poop have some correlation—maybe something in the food.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Maybe the dogs had anal glad issues


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Maybe the dogs had anal glad issues


I was thinking about this today, and maybe it is something like this. It was only these two dogs; these two incidents... so far anyway. So maybe the two dogs had some kind of issues. Except that it was only my dog who was hounding them :uhoh:

Unfortunately even on the leash he was difficult to control when he was in the vicinity of those dogs. But yes, the leash is obviously better than letting him run loose, which we didn't do once he became a nuisance. I suppose in obedience class I better be bringing a long lead for recalls. ugggghhhh.

Glad to hear neutering might help, but DH and I discussed it an we decided to try to hang in there at least until he is 12 mo. old. I'd really like to get it done tomorrow, but the reasons we are waiting are the same, regardless of this butt licking thing. I hope it is just temporary.


----------

